# 2009 Sentra Trunk Request Switch Broken, FOB and Driver’s Lever Work



## magicaleb (Sep 5, 2020)

It was one of my favorite features, and one day stopped working. In my searching people have mentioned a “valet” switch that prevents opening the trunk, but I cant find it/not sure if my model has one.

Pressing the fob and using the lever by the driver’s side work just fine. Pushing on the button does nothing. I bought this used a few years ago, and it is missing the top panel in the trunk, so if there’s a wire that has to do with the trunk request switch, I might be able to access it. There is something hanging, but it doesn’t look like anything is disconnected, so I’m not sure if it’s related or not. I have it pictured below.

Thanks in advance!


----------



## rogoman (Dec 16, 2004)

Just guessing; that item may be the Trunk room lamp switch or the Trunk lid opener actuator. However the length of the harness seems too short to reach the lid lock mechanism.


----------

